# Mbox 2 Mini VS Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 USB?



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey guys

I'm looking to replace my Mbox 2 Mini with something different, but I'm on a bit of a budget! I'm looking at the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 USB which is looking to cost me £119. Admittedly I'm not overly knowledgable on Audio Interfaces as I've had the Mbox since I started!

Can anyone tell me if it would be a good replacement/upgrade? Or if anyone has any other suggestions! Kinda wanting to stay away from the Mbox range. Also, USB interfaces only.

Cheers!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 30, 2013)

I think you're best off sticking with the MBox. The Scarlett might be a slightly better unit maybe but it's not worth spending, barely an upgrade if at all. AND a big issue is that it doesn't have a pad and a huge number of people are reporting that they are clipping the guitar input. The only way to fix that is run a DI box in front which would cost the price of the unit.. Doesn't seem like the cheaper Focusrites are made for hard picking on loud pickups. Even seen it with the more expensive Focusrites which don't have pads. 

What is the reason for wanting to upgrade, what are you looking for and what are you connecting?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> I think you're best off sticking with the MBox. The Scarlett might be a slightly better unit maybe but it's not worth spending, barely an upgrade if at all. AND a big issue is that it doesn't have a pad and a huge number of people are reporting that they are clipping the guitar input. The only way to fix that is run a DI box in front which would cost the price of the unit.. Doesn't seem like the cheaper Focusrites are made for hard picking on loud pickups. Even seen it with the more expensive Focusrites which don't have pads.
> 
> What is the reason for wanting to upgrade, what are you looking for and what are you connecting?



Thanks for the input! Main reason for the upgrade is the Mbox 2 Mini just seems to have dropped in performance over the past few months, (really needing to crank the gain and volume these days) I've had it for years now and it's been getting used heavily the whole time. I think it's time to retire it heh. 

More recently however, I upgraded to OS X Mavericks, which doesn't seem to support the Mini at all. So it's dead right now. Fortunately I have no recording plans for the next week or so, but still...

I'm just running a simple MacBook set up, Mbox is getting used for guitars, bass and monitors. The Focusrite seemed like a straight replacement to me in terms of what I need.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 30, 2013)

Fair man. It's a decent unit but like I said a huge number of people have been hit with it simply being unusable for guitar DI's, requiring a DI box to make it useable. 
Look at the Focusrite Saffire 6 USB. That is one which does have pads


----------



## Winspear (Oct 30, 2013)

They can be hard to find but there's a few on Google Shopping, one going cheap here Focusrite Saffire 6 USB Audio Interface


----------



## Tesla (Oct 30, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Fair man. It's a decent unit but like I said a huge number of people have been hit with it simply being unusable for guitar DI's, requiring a DI box to make it useable.
> Look at the Focusrite Saffire 6 USB. That is one which does have pads



Will do, thanks man!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 31, 2013)

I just noticed the 2i4 has pads for both inputs and is only £40 dearer, think I'll read up on that one instead.


----------

